# Glass: Green or Clear



## cv1970 (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking to put new glass all around. 1970 GTO. which glass do i want, opinions and why. Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I would say green tint...because...it was a factory OPTION. It will keep the interior of your car cooler. CONS: makes the interior color look "off" when viewed from outside - really not an issue. eric


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the green tinted in my car and just love it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I pulled the clear out of my '65 in the early 80's and put in Soft Ray green glass from a wrecked AC equipped LeMans. Green glass looks way cooler, IS way cooler, and is the way to go. It accents the car's color no matter what it is.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

match to build sheet if in stock class judging, otherwise whatever you can afford or is easiest to obtain. sometimes the less popular is also harder to come by.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Forgot to add..some glass companies now make grey tint glass.....except for the windshield which, according to D.O.T. must be clear or green. Eric


----------



## cv1970 (Apr 19, 2009)

Next question where is the best place to get it?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

pontiac said:


> match to build sheet if in stock class judging, otherwise whatever you can afford or is easiest to obtain. sometimes the less popular is also harder to come by.


I've never been to a car show where they asked for the build sheet.


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

Check out Auto City Classic Inc. They have clear, green, and smoke tint and good prices, especially if you "package" a complete set. I've dealt with them and can say they are good people to deal with. They're located in MN.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Amen to that, Ruk. Just be sure to have your build sheet at hand when you're frying the rear tires. Makes it official.


----------

